# 29 gallon rescape



## silent069 (Jul 4, 2011)

just added some driftwood to the main tank, also added some new otto cats to the hospital tank.


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

Looks great. I really like your set up. Thanks for sharing


----------

